# Issue with installing RAM !!!



## Srinivas Ch (Dec 2, 2012)

Config:

CPU : Intel i5 3450
Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H (rev. 1.0)
RAM : Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2x4GB (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)
GPU : Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1GB
PSU : Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU
Cabinet : Cooler Master Elite 311
HDD : WD 500GB
Optical Drive : LG
Monitor : Samsung S22B370H

Problem: I recently bought the above config and made it assembled at a local pc store. Everything works fine but I got problem with installing RAM into mobo. The mobo supports Dual Channel DIMM Memory and has 4 slots , hence to get dual channel, I installed the 2 RAM sticks into DDR3_1 & DDR3_2 slots of same color by following the manual provided with Mobo, but the system is not starting and making continuous beeping sounds. I tried other combination DDR3_3 & DDR3_4 slots of same color but still the problem exists. Finally as I have no choice, I installed them in DDR3_2 & DDR3_4 which are of different colors each, and the system started. As expected, CPU-Z was showing RAM as Single channel. I want the RAM to be Dual channel by installing them in DDR3_1 & DDR3_2.

Please help me in solving the problem. It should work fine but it isn't. The BIOS version is F4. Should I update the BIOS version?
Is there a problem with the Corsair Vengeance RAM or with the Mobo?
Does Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H support Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4GB (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2012)

It looks like the Ram slots in your Motherboard are faulty. To inspect that, take a single Ram, plug it into the 1st Ram slot and check if the System is booting or not. If the system boots up properly then run some CPU intensive Benchmarks like AIDA64 or Cinebench. Repeat the process for each of the Ram slots to find out which one of them are not working properly. 

Regarding Dual Channel, even if you plug two Rams in DDR3_2 and DDR3_4 slots then also they should working in Dual Channel configuration.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Dec 2, 2012)

Try installing only one ram stick in all the four slots alternatively and try to boot. That way you can can check if all individual slots are working. And post result.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 2, 2012)

@op,
to me it looks like it is RAM fault which is failing to work in dual channel mode.though i may be wrong.just do as told by cilus and vishnu. check single stick inserted in those slot 1 followed by 2,3 and 4.
@cilus,
brother i don't know about others but in gigabyte mobo you have to insert them in same colored slots to work them in dual channel or else they will work in single channel.mostly there will be blue(1 & 2) and white (3 & 4) slots.so to work them in dual channel it has to be inserted in either blue ones or white ones.


----------



## Srinivas Ch (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys........I did as you told, I tried by installing single stick in each slot. The system is booting when I installed the sticks in DDR_2 or DDR_4, but is not booting and making beep sounds when I installed the stick in slots DDR_1 & DDR_3. So I think the problem is with those two ram slots.


----------



## Srinivas Ch (Dec 3, 2012)

Vishnupg45 said:


> Try installing only one ram stick in all the four slots alternatively and try to boot. That way you can can check if all individual slots are working. And post result.



Thanks for the reply guys........I did as you told, I tried by installing single stick in each slot. The system is booting when I installed the sticks in DDR_2 or DDR_4, but is not booting and making beep sounds when I installed the stick in slots DDR_1 & DDR_3. So I think the problem is with those two ram slots.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 3, 2012)

@srinivas Ch,
 buddy you installed single stick in each slot, and the system was booting without problems.correct???
but it is not booting in 1 and 3 slots.hmm.. but actually it was supposed to boot because in 1 & 3 it won't work in dual channel mode.can you just borrow two sets of RAM from your friend or somewhere and just check if it boots when you installed it in 1 &2 or 3 & 4.
if it boots then you shouldn't be having any problem with getting replacements from corsair.they are the best in after sales service.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 3, 2012)

Srinivas Ch said:


> Thanks for the reply guys........I did as you told, I tried by installing single stick in each slot. The system is booting when I installed the sticks in DDR_2 or DDR_4, but is not booting and making beep sounds when I installed the stick in slots DDR_1 & DDR_3. So I think the problem is with those two ram slots.



Yes, I think you have found the problem. Now for another round of final testing, if possible, just borrow a single stick of Ram from your friends and try them in DDR3_1 and DDR3_3 slots. If the system still does not boot then it is a Motherboard problem, submit it for RMA.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Good work srinivas. I think mobo is the culprit here. Get it to RMA.


----------

